

Inside Facebook's World Headquarters - rdl
http://techland.time.com/2012/08/06/facebook-headquarters/

======
tzs
> Whiteboards were everywhere. So were blackboards, as well as artwork and
> slogans applied directly onto walls.

I'm a little surprised at the blackboards. When we were expanding once at my
employer and I was moving to the new office suite I asked if I could have a
blackboard instead of a whiteboard in my new office, and the head of
engineering said no. His reason was that chalk dust gets into computers and is
not good for them.

I wonder if he was wrong, or if Facebook has more tolerance for trashing
computers than we had.

